# New EMP 40S&W break in Question



## ken2925 (Jan 21, 2010)

I just bought a new EMP 40S&W pistol. Beautiful pistol, my second 1911. I have only had time enough to put 50 rounds of FMJ with one stovepipe. How many rounds does it usually take to break this pistol in? My Sig C3 needed about 250 rounds of FMJ, and now eats about all JHP'S. Any help from you folks will be greatly appreciated. Thanks,K.C.


----------



## cmlasley (Apr 5, 2012)

I had one failure to feed in the first 250 rounds, and am now up to about 500 with no issues since. I don't know if I consider that broken-in, but I am ready to start carrying it.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

Most people don't consider a gun broke in until you shoot at least 100-150 rounds but me I like to shoot at least 250 before I start looking at problems like stove piping


----------



## Rogue2215 (Apr 29, 2012)

I had a complete disaster with my first 150 rounds on my EMP. FTE, FTF, FTLB, mag button stuck. Pistol was well cleaned before the first session. Ran 100 rounds of Federal and 50 rounds of Blazer Brass. Total of 11 malfunctions that day. Never EVER had so many on a new pistol and I've owned my share. Called Springfield and they recommended 500 rounds for break in. My second session consisted of 100 rounds of Winchester White Box and 100 rounds of Federal, 50 rounds of Blazer Brass No malfunctions whatsoever. Still under 500 and keeping my fingers crossed that no further malfunctions will happen


----------



## fcolins357 (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats on the addition!
I own both the .40 and the 9mm. I consider both very well made and a lot of fun to shoot! And to tell you the truth, the only one that I had a hiccup with was the nine mil. But I think it was it was more the ammo round than the gun! Because it happened only with that particular box of ammo. As soon as I went to another mfr. I stopped having the problems. Now the forty on the on the other hand! That little beast ate everything I fed it and she never hiccuped once! Right on down the lane the paper in the center of the target disappeared! The felt recoil was a little snappier on the forty than on the nine. But as they say, "DUH! It's a .40s&w!!"
I've only had these little guys a couple of months now and I'm nowhere near 200 rounds on either yet, but I'm not having any real issues with them, you know? I wish you much luck and my only advice is to check the factory ammo, maybe that's causing the problems?


----------



## ken2925 (Jan 21, 2010)

Since my first post I have put about another 150 rounds down range with no problems. She is a sweet and comforting pistol to have strapped to my side. I'm still getting the trigger pull just right, I know that will come with more practice. Thanks for all the input folks, K.C.


----------

